# Guest on Live Stream?



## travispetty (Jan 14, 2021)

Is there an easy/clean way to have a (remote) guest join on (like can be done with streamyard)?

The workaround I've seen is via doing a skype with the guest, and then using a display device window over the skype frame, and then a funky workround to get the guest's audio to be included in the OBS output.

This, of course, would work for recording, streaming and virtual camera.

But is there an easier way??

Thanks!


----------



## aega (Jan 14, 2021)

Check out OBS.ninja


----------



## travispetty (Jan 14, 2021)

aega said:


> Check out OBS.ninja


AMAZING, just one thing! When you drag/drop the URL, it adds as browser just fine . . . but it's a black image (not my video feed) with two buttons on the top (Share your camera, Share your screen). I can't click on those in OBS 26.1.2 Mac . . . and I don't even SEE those buttons on the OBS.ninja window open in my browser. I basically don't see a place to be ABLE to click on "share my camera" (or share my screen).

Thanks!!


----------



## aega (Jan 15, 2021)

I suggest you look at the guides for how to use it. It sounds like you put the URL to "Share With Guests" into OBS, rather than the second URL (Use in OBS or other studio software to capture the group video mix).

You'll need to have at least 1 guest in the room to get any video.


----------



## travispetty (Jan 18, 2021)

I see the correct URL, works great. Thanks!


----------



## elsa.prostreamer (Aug 26, 2022)

You can easily invite a guest into your live stream via this soft and integrate it into OBS later. Here's a tutorial on how to invite a guest and & how to request to join a facebook live, but it works absolutely the same way with any other platforms like Youtube, twitch, etc. 

Here's how to integrate it into OBS once a guest joins.

ps. your guests can don't have to be users of these platforms, you can invite literally anyone


----------

